

Detecting subdomains and effective TLD’s using pubicsuffix.org - joshfraser
http://www.onlineaspect.com/2011/03/17/detecting-subdomains-and-effective-tlds-using-pubicsuffix-org/

======
joshfraser
Ooops, that should be public not pubic. I suspect that would a very different
site.

